# Happy Birthday Mr. Drinky!



## Chuckles (Feb 22, 2016)

Another year. A fresh mosh pit injury. You still got it.

Cheers Karring!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy B Day Kerring, what's on the menu tonight?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday buddy. Don't forget to wash down that birthday wine with some more wine!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Karring, here's to many more!

Cheers


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bkultra (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday... Your 35 now, right? :groucho:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 22, 2016)

HBD K. Don't celebrate too hard


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday, K!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 22, 2016)

Cheers Buddy! Enjoy your day!


----------



## Benuser (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday! Looking forward to reading some drunk posts tonight :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2016)

Party on K!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Karring


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone. It's been a good day so far. I have a manhattan strip roast in the oven and I am drinking some 2005 Arcadian Stolpman Vineyard Syrah. 

I also got some inconclusive but possibly good news that I DIDN'T break my arm at that Dropkick Murphy's concert the other night. I have to go back for more x-rays when the tissue damage and swelling goes down to get a better look at a different angle. I'm crossing my fingers in my non-injured hand. Then I can safely recant all those things I said I would never do again...

Other than that, last night I had a pre-birthday along with Chuckles and the adult family members at the Cochon555 pork competition and ate some good food and drank some consumable liquids. 

k.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 22, 2016)

+1


bkultra said:


> Happy birthday... Your 35 now, right? :groucho:




Ok trap has been set ... Now I will just wait for the profanity laced reply!!!! 



Happy Bloody Birthday Mr. Drinky!


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, if you're going to injure yourself, a Dropkick Murphys concert is better than a lot of other places.

Happy Birthday. Know any good cocktails that use prune juice?


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 22, 2016)

When in Ireland right?

Hoping for good news on the hand - Happy Birthday


----------



## heldentenor (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy birthday, K. You party _better_ than anyone I know.


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday, sounds like you've paced yourself well. A sign of maturity .


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Ok trap has been set ... Now I will just wait for the profanity laced reply!!!!
> ...



That was so 44-year-old-me speaking that day. Now I am older, wiser, and more compassionate...unless that bottle of sparkling in the fridge has its say 

k.


----------

